# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  calcolo quote voltura catastale

## luca88rm

Salve.
Sono un neofita sia di questo sito, che di volture e avevo un quesito da porre: 
Sto eseguendo una voltura a seguito di successione: da coniuge deceduto a moglie + 2 fratelli, con immobile e terreni da volturare:
il defunto aveva la sua quota di proprietà dell'immobile caduta in successione di 2/9, in comproprietà con il coniuge e 2 fratelli.
il defunto aveva la sua quota di proprietà di 4 terreni caduti in successione di 1/3 in comproprietà con il coniuge e i 2 fratelli.
il defunto aveva la sua quota di proprietà di 6 terreni caduti in successione di 8/36 in comproprietà con il coniuge e i 2 fratelli. 
quindi io avrei ragionato così 
so che 2/3 della quota del de cuius caduta in successione,sono destinati al coniuge , mentre 1/3 della quota del de cuius caduta in successione ,diviso il numero di fratelli (in questo caso 2. 
quindi per l'immobile la voltura penso sarebbe scritta così, 
quota che spetta al coniuge 4/27
quota che spetta al 1° fratello 1/27
quota che spetta al 2° fratello 1/27 
voltura terreni
nota 1 4 particelle terreni 
quota che spetta al coniuge 4/18
quota che spetta al 1° fratello 1/18
quota che spetta al 2° fratello 1/18 
nota 2 6 particelle terreni 
quota che spetta al coniuge 16/108
quota che spetta al 1° fratello 4/108
quota che spetta al 2° fratello 4/108 
grazie per l'interessamento, aspetto riscontri.grazie comunque

----------

